# steering wheel "Locks-up" while turning



## RDRZH (Mar 9, 2007)

I have recently had the privlage of the steering "Locking-up" while making a turn. This almost caused a serious problem, (CRASH). Does anyone know what would make the steering "lock-up"? There has been "creaking" sounds coming from the steering column for some time now. Any help will be much appreciated.
Thanks !!!!!!


----------



## Lbert (Oct 6, 2006)

Chek the level and condition of the steering fluid. Since fluid is cheap, I would first change it and see it helps. If it does not, you are out $6.00.


----------



## crowz (Oct 28, 2006)

Probably the ujoints in the column binding but also could be the theft lock messing up, Id get that fixed before driving it anymore at all.


----------



## bm.reno (Aug 21, 2007)

Check the pump too.


----------



## nelson d (Nov 11, 2006)

*Binding steering*

my 97 was binding on sharp turns, as in not returning to center by itsself, turns out it was the U-Joints on steering shaft under the hood, there are no grease fittings, after much WD-40 it loosened up.


----------



## Mark_Liverpool (Sep 1, 2007)

I've had this problem on a few cars we've had in our place, problems did go as have been suggested above but have had two where the steering would "click" about 2-3 times on a lock to lock rotation, all one rotation apart. The problem was the steering lock had gone gammy and was actually engaging with the steering column! Two ways to rectify:

Expensive: Buy a new/used steering lock/column, different manufacturers sell these seperately or as one piece.

Cheap: Dismantle the steering column to get the lock out, see if you can get it to retract properly again by greasing, or just grind about half of it off, so it will still engage with the key removed but will clear the column. You can test this without having to put it all back in the car each time.

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## JMLawson (Nov 3, 2007)

*Locking Steering column 2007 335i*

Looking for some help. 2007 335i WITHOUT ACTIVE STEERING...steering column locked while driving. Steering column had been "clicking" when making a hard left turn after a right turn. BMW USA says the steering problem is only on cars with ACTIVE steering and can find no problem with the car. Will not replace steering column or lock. I see lots of posts about 2006 330i's locking, some of which had the steering column replaced but cannot tell from posts if cars had Active steering. This car locked on a ridge road in the middle of a hairpin turn..... All comments and help welcome!


----------



## Markt8 (Sep 24, 2007)

Ive had this problem and my anti roll bar had fallen off onto the track rod arms putting a lot of weight on them

Mark


----------



## Eazy-E46 (Jan 29, 2008)

Anyone ever find a fix for this?


----------



## spx921 (Feb 4, 2011)

*Steering wheel Lock Up*

Electronic Steering Wheel Lock Fault

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have the same problem as of 2/3/2011 on a 325i 2006. I spoke to BMW and they state they have "NO RECALLS" unless issued by NHTSA. My suggestion is that everyone that has had this problem file a complaint ASAP under "STEERING" with the NHTSA making sure you have your VIN#. Please file your complaint with the NHTSA: https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/ The more complaints, the more likely this issue would be investigated and BMW would be forced to deal with it.


----------

